# Showing off my 924044 (1032) rebuild



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

So, I bought a rusty old 924044 for like a hundred bucks, and a 13hp honda for another 200. New piston and rings in the honda, as well as an electric start kit. All the major bearings replaced in the ariens, sanded to bare metal and painted with engine paint for a nice durable finish. Painted the honda to match. Custom electric chute conversion using a power window conversion kit from Amazon. You guys were super helpful with me tracking down some hard to find part numbers. Thanks for the help! Anyone have any questions, or attempting to do something similar I may be able to help.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice build. I see you added the handle bar supports as well. That's one of the Ariens week point. Looks like Scott grips as well. Should of got a matching color. I'm waiting to do another Ariens 32 inch build again. Waiting for a reasonable price machine and time. Ill definitely be subscribed as I plan on throwing a decent sized Honda on my next build with a 12 volt start. Great job. Should give me some motivation. Off hand do you have a link to your e start kit and, know how many amps/ watts it puts out. One again Niiccee. Here's a pic of my old one she's long gone now.


----------



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

This is the kit I used off eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331657712014
It worked great, except apparently there are some minor differences in the hole size the starter goes thru on the side of the block. I had to use a dremel to open up the hole probably 1/8 inch to get it to fit.
Oh and the grips are mountain bike grips from Wal-Mart hahah. Couldnt find new originals, and snow was coming so needed something fast. They work!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

sweet looking machine.
did u add impeller kit?
why not go w/a taller chute as i see u have a welder and could of fabbed something up


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. great work!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

very nice work Fred !


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful! I just did a similar machine,,, but mine only had a four blade impeller and an 8 hp Tech......I added a newer 10 hp, an impeller kit, tall chute, and chains. I'm getting ready to do a ST 10 32 with a Loncin 414 snow motor and all the goodies......


----------



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks! No impeller kit, I bought one, but the metal the impeller is made out of is too hard to drill haha. And the clearance is under .25" so the place that makes them actually says don't bother. They are cool tho, I have one on my craftsman and it works great.

Tall chute is coming, as soon as someone near me is selling one cheap.

I plan on running a smaller impeller pulley, but need to do more research first. Namely, what size I need, and where to buy it. I'm clueless there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so he craftsman is the snowbeater and the ariens is the show piece right


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

FredGraham said:


> Thanks! No impeller kit, I bought one, but the metal the impeller is made out of is too hard to drill haha. And the clearance is under .25" so the place that makes them actually says don't bother. They are cool tho, I have one on my craftsman and it works great.
> 
> Tall chute is coming, as soon as someone near me is selling one cheap.
> 
> I plan on running a smaller impeller pulley, but need to do more research first. Namely, what size I need, and where to buy it. I'm clueless there.


most people that do the mod to spin the impeller a bit faster just use a bigger pulley on the engine . those are easy to find but dont over do it ! there are threads here on what works best with safety in mind.


----------



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so he craftsman is the snowbeater and the ariens is the show piece right


Actually, first storm I used both a little bit to compare. 2008 craftsman 9hp 28 cut with "ez steer" and an impeller kit vs.1979 Ariens 13hp honda, 32 inch cut. The Craftsman immediately became a "Christmas gift" hahaha.


----------



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> most people that do the mod to spin the impeller a bit faster just use a bigger pulley on the engine . those are easy to find but dont over do it ! there are threads here on what works best with safety in mind.


That's good to know. I used the double pulley off the original (replacment) motor (tecumseh hmsk110). It almost seems like its too small for the drive and the auger. The drive and the auger both seem a tad slow. The engine on the other hand couldnt care less. Drive it into a waist high snow bank and it barely comes into full load (judging by the sound)


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

FredGraham said:


> I plan on running a smaller impeller pulley, but need to do more research first. Namely, what size I need, and where to buy it. I'm clueless there.


i was thinking of doing that but i think belt brake and retention system for belt when not engaged is made for a specific size pulley and belt might come off during non auger use.
as stated engine pulley upsizing is normally whats done


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can the GX390 use the pre-existing engine mount holes on the 924044?

I have a GX340 that I'm thinking about adding to my 924040 (824).


----------



## FredGraham (Sep 6, 2017)

db130 said:


> Can the GX390 use the pre-existing engine mount holes on the 924044?
> 
> I have a GX340 that I'm thinking about adding to my 924040 (824).


No. It ends up being pretty much at the exact edge of the flat part of the top of the frame for the bolt holes. I cut the factory studs flat, aligned the output pulley with the drive and auger pulleys as best I could by eye, and marked and drilled the holes. Then, I drilled them, and fed the bolts thru, and tacked them in place with my cheap welder. You could probably get away with not welding them, I just did it for convenience. I'm not sure if the 340 has the same pattern as the 390, but I bet it does.

Also, the 390 was in the way of the chute adjustment rod in its factory location. Just barely, but it hit. I ended up ditching most of the factory setup for my power chute thing, but if you don't plan to, you'll need to figure something out.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> i was thinking of doing that but i think belt brake and retention system for belt when not engaged is made for a specific size pulley and belt might come off during non auger use.
> as stated engine pulley upsizing is normally whats done


In this thread.... post #7... 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/115114-building-24-sho-ariens-bucket.html
I show what I did to correct the auger brake issue when you change auger pulleys. Hope the information helps / guides you. Please ask if you need any help or have questions.


----------



## pkmorris17 (Oct 17, 2021)

I am making the exact conversation. Do you know what belt size you used. The Honda sits about an inch higher than my old 10hp tec.


----------

